# Gallon Canning Jars



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

We were at a little hardware store in Bloomington, IN and came across a case of 4 1-gallon canning jars that I plan to use for dry storage. They are wire bale and include the rubber ring. It appears that they were made and/or distributed by a company named Alltrista in Indianapolis. They were a little pricey at $4 per jar, but I think I might contact Alltrista to see about purchasing the next batch direct. ...and personally, I don't think $4 a jar is all that bad considering it ought to last a lifetime since it will not be subjected to the heat and cool cycles of canning.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Marilyn said:


> We were at a little hardware store in Bloomington, IN and came across a case of 4 1-gallon canning jars that I plan to use for dry storage. They are wire bale and include the rubber ring. It appears that they were made and/or distributed by a company named Alltrista in Indianapolis. They were a little pricey at $4 per jar, but I think I might contact Alltrista to see about purchasing the next batch direct. ...and personally, I don't think $4 a jar is all that bad considering it ought to last a lifetime since it will not be subjected to the heat and cool cycles of canning.


I just went to their site and they were selling 1 gallon jars for alot more than $4. I'd buy all you can get at that price! :rock: Here's the link:

http://theconsumerlink.com/FreshPreserving/detail/TCL+70011/0


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

That's amazing BTO! The case I purchased was also identified as "creative", but they are completely clear. They say Ball Ideal on the front and have a raised eagle emblem on the back. Thanks for the heads up - the hardware store had one more case, I might need to make another trip to Bloomington.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a warning - becareful with the lids! I have a whole bunch of the 4 gallon ideal jars that I use to store grains/beans/sugar/salt in and I dropped one of the lids and it broke in two. And Ball/fresh preserving refuse to sell me a replacement lid!! So, basicly I have one big 4 gallon jar that is utterly useless since I broke the lid and can't get a replacement. It sucks. SO! Be careful with your lids!!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I get the glass jars from the local stores that sell pickles or pig feet individualy. They have a screw on lid; but seem to do ok for storing the opened packages that I'm currently using. The other stuff goes in 5 gal buckets.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

Marilyn said:


> It appears that they were made and/or distributed by a company named Alltrista in Indianapolis.


Alltrista is the canning jar company that Ball spun off a couple of years ago. I was a Ball stockholder at the time and Ball kept the areospace/tech unit and created a new company, Alltrista, for the canning jars.


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

BTO said:


> I just went to their site and they were selling 1 gallon jars for alot more than $4. I'd buy all you can get at that price! :rock: Here's the link:
> 
> http://theconsumerlink.com/FreshPreserving/detail/TCL+70011/0


I too went to the manufacturer's site. They want $12.95 for a one gallon jar, $18.95 for a two-gallon jar, and $24.95 for a 4-gallon jar. If you can get the one gallon jars locally for four bucks, buy all you can get!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, that is a good price for a gallons worth of storage. Great for your dried beans, etc. I am almost always looking at the thrift stores for canning jars and other glass jars with the bail type lids and rubber gaskets.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's a very good price, $2.85 each, but I don't think they'll accept standard lids/rings so that leaves vac-sealing out. http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=G004


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

A lot of jars, for dry storage, you can cut (or get someone to cut) a round lid out of thick plywood. I've also seen it done with something turned on a lathe, but it wouldn't be worthwhile in monetary terms - maybe just an exercise in skill for someone so they could feel good about it.


----------

